# Fastening track to plywood



## Old97 (Jan 1, 2011)

What is a good alternate to nailing track to plywood? Two sided Tape? Super glue? Any comments; suggestions?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Latex caulk, like a DAP Alex Plus Acrylic Latex Caulk Plus Silicon, clear.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I'll second TJ's Method.:thumbsup:
I use it for the cork and track!
It has the advantage if you need to pull up the track you can do it safely with a putty knife. Saving all the track and cork.


----------



## Old97 (Jan 1, 2011)

*How much caulk per foot?*

How thick; how much caulking per length of track? Apply to plywood and bottom of track or just stick track into caulking?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Just a thin layer spread with a putty knife on the plywood for the cork or on cork for the track is all it takes. Set cork or track while it's still wet then pin in place with thumb tacks wait a while for it to set then move on.
Get the clear caulking, It comes out looking white then drys clear so that helps on knowing the drytime.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Or just a few local dabs of the caulk on _non_ flextrack. You really don't need that much grab and holding power.

Try some test pieces on scrap ply ... start with a few dabs, first, then add from there if needed.

TJ


----------



## forest (Jan 3, 2011)

i would use calking or super glue or you could get track bed


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

haven't tryed this yet, but i thought these were some good tips


----------



## ericw95 (Jan 27, 2011)

im using liquid nails adhesive, its like caulk but it holds to wood and other things much better. It costs two bucks at the lowes near me, and comes in a container like caulk. I have two pieces of plwood glued together , as well as a grass mat over top, and they are pretty sturdy.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm going with clear silicone so the tracks will pop off cleanly with a putty knife if (actually *WHEN*  ) I need to make changes.

Greg


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg,
If you use latex clear caulk you will have an easier time with ballast, paint and scenery.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey NIM, 

I thought latex and silicone had pretty much the same properties. Is there a difference?

Greg


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Greg,
Yea it's a little confusing, there is a difference.
Silicone caulking is water proof and non paintable. Nada will stick to it.

Latex is water soluble till dry then water resistant. Easier clean up and application, it's paintable and glueable for the ballast.
Alex is a mix of Latex and Silicone and works the same as strait Latex but has the advantage of being clear! Yeaaaaa! You can also get away with brown but Clear is usually cheaper and easier on the clean up end!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

As a side note ...

When applying, a bead of latex caulk can be cleaned and smoothed with a finger dipped in warm water. A bead of silicone caulk can be cleaned and smoothed with a finger dipped in white vinegar.

Silicone dries much more rubbery than latex, has a bit more surface holding power, though can be difficult to remove residue at some later point. Tough to paint silicone ... it has a "slippery" outer surface.

TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey guys, 

Thanks a million for the useful tips. Latex it will be! 

Greg


----------

